# Password reset



## Leo R (Jun 2, 2018)

Hello. I need some help with a password reset. I am currently logged on from an active mobile session. Any attempts I have made on my desktop to reset have not send out a reset email. Can I get some assistance with this? Thanks.


----------



## Leo R (Jun 2, 2018)

Please disregard. I sorted it this out. FIY - The password reset function isn't working correctly.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

as so many other things...


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Leo R said:


> Please disregard. I sorted it this out. FIY - The password reset function isn't working correctly.


This is all part of the email malfunctioning, ie the forum is not sending out any emails whether its for subscribed threads, contact form, password reset verification or whatever.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

*Administrator note:*

The VSADMIN account appears to be logged on right now. I have sent a priority request to have this and the email issue addressed first, as it is potentially the biggest problem. Hopefully there is now light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Leo R (Jun 2, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. I figured that this was all related. Thankfully I still had access from my phone and was finally able to figure out my password. Fingers crossed that there is some light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

TO EVERYONE!!! PLEASE REPORT ANY ISSUES NOW!!! THE OWNERS NEED TO HEAR FROM YOU HOW SERIOUS ALL THE PROBLEMS ARE. A couple thousand complaints today would be greatly appreciated. Supposedly they are monitoring the site help section. Wherever that is lol. in brief here is a reply I received from VS via email 

If you are still experiencing this issue, please report it in the site help section as we have Tech Support moderating these issues.


----------



## jaice (Apr 23, 2019)

I'm locked out of my 'jason dumars' account. Can someone please post a link for the password reset? I cannot find it anywhere.


----------



## mascio (Nov 11, 2008)

i have been trying to reset my password for a couple of weeks, and it never worked. i thought it was just me.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

When you reset your password, change your email etc. yourself instead of having an Administrator do it for you, you MUST respond to the link sent to your registered email address (the original one if you are changing your email address associated with your account). Failure to perform this step will lock you out of your account, and freeze it. 

This emailed link is often diverted to your SPAM or TRASH folders. Some settings and email services do not reliably deliver our SOTW emails (in which case you are not complying with our rules regarding having a valid, working email address with your account), such as Hotmail/MSN.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

@jaice @mascio If you're still having issues, send a PM to this account with the password you'd like to use and I'll manually update it for you.

Niall


----------

